# Another Example of how completely stupid People are - Spitting at People actual.



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

Maybe only in Austria,I do not know.....


https://wien.orf.at/stories/3042150/

Coronavirus test negative for two spitters

Independently of each other, a man and a woman spat on people in Vienna almost two weeks ago. 
They claimed to be infected with the corona virus. 
Tests have now shown that they are healthy. You now have to face high fines.

Several alleged "pranksters" have been up to mischief in the past few weeks. Two of them spat on people, they were caught. The tests for the coronavirus showed that they are physically healthy. The officials only shake their heads at the mental fitness of the two. Almost two weeks ago, a 40-year-old woman at the Meidling train station found it funny to spit on two teenagers. After that, she said she had Corona. Neither the teenagers nor the police could laugh about it. The woman was tested in the hospital and even locked in a police cell.

A few hours later, almost the same situation at the Währinger Strasse subway station: one man claimed that he had Corona and spat in the face of another man. The victim resisted. Both attacks are likely to have very painful consequences. High fines are probably waiting for the two "corona spitters".

More spitting attacks on police officers

Despite urgent and multiple warnings from the police, such spitting attacks continue. Three such events occurred yesterday, the Vienna police reported on Thursday. A shoplifter from Hungary spat at a supermarket in Hietzing in the direction of the police. He was arrested as well as a Pole who had damaged several cars in Floridsdorf and was in possession of cannabis. He also tried to spit on the police and shouted "Corona, Corona".

Then an alcoholic Austrian rioted in a hospital in Vienna. The 30-year-old had already tested positive for a coronavirus infection a few days ago. The hospital security staff managed to fix the man. But he tried to spit several times. WEGA and, as in the other cases, a special team from the standby unit were deployed and arrested the man.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 2, 2020)

Yep its happening here in the UK also. There has been numerous stories of different people coughing or spitting on random people. This is just one of many times this has happened here. 

https://news.sky.com/story/amp/coro...aiming-he-had-coronovairus-is-jailed-11967349


----------



## Dust2dust (Apr 2, 2020)

More than likely mentally disturbed people.  Can't do nothing about it except hope they get some help.  I remember an old lady who tried to hit me in a book store several years ago.  I only blocked her and was wondering what the hell was going on.  I wasn't going to hit her back, of course.  Unfortunately, mental illness is a thing.


----------



## duwen (Apr 2, 2020)

Google 'corona coughers' - there's an alarming number of reports from all over the world.
In some countries they are being arrested, jailed, and charged with low level terrorism offences.


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 2, 2020)

I don't think its a "mental illness" thing, sure there will be a few cases like that, but a few days ago in a local shop there was 2 girls standing in a queue behind an old man and one of them nudged the other and then the second girl leaned forward and coughed directly at the guy, I said to them "what the fuck do you think your doing" and they just started laughing and saying "oh that was an accident I didn't know he was there" which was complete BS, all I can say is handing some people a deadly weapon will result in some people being absolutely disgusting human beings, especially when that weapon can be used and disguised as an accident or used in a way where nobody can prove they did anything, just look at the disgusting people spitting and sneezing on elevator buttons etc, there was also another video I seen of a delivery driver purposefully sneezing on a pizza he was supposed to be delivering, I think the true take-away is a lot more people are scumbags than we would like to admit, and give people plausible deniability and that side of them will manifest a lot more

I can't help but be reminded of the world of warcraft study that attempted to see how people would react in a pandemic, its eerily similar
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corrupted_Blood_incident


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

Dust2dust said:


> More than likely mentally disturbed people.  Can't do nothing about it except hope they get some help.  I remember an old lady who tried to hit me in a book store several years ago.  I only blocked her and was wondering what the hell was going on.  I wasn't going to hit her back, of course.  Unfortunately, mental illness is a thing.



Understandable and of course correct.

But in this Case(s) it seems they are really simply dumb and irresponsible.



gamesquest1 said:


> I don't think its a "mental illness" thing, sure there will be a few cases like that, but a few days ago in a local shop there was 2 girls standing in a queue behind an old man and one of them nudged the other and then the second girl leaned forward and coughed directly at the guy, I said to them "what the fuck do you think your doing" and they just started laughing and saying "oh that was an accident I didn't know he was there" which was complete BS, all I can say is handing some people a deadly weapon will result in some people being absolutely disgusting human beings, especially when that weapon can be used and disguised as an accident or used in a way where nobody can prove they did anything, just look at the disgusting people spitting and sneezing on elevator buttons etc, there was also another video I seen of a delivery driver purposefully sneezing on a pizza he was supposed to be delivering, I think the true take-away is a lot more people are scumbags than we would like to admit, and give people plausible deniability and that side of them will manifest a lot more



I will say 100 Percent correct.


----------



## Taleweaver (Apr 2, 2020)

There are incidents here in Belgium as well.

I wish it were "mostly mentally disturbed people". It's actually worse...

Y'see, I kind of dislike Antwerpian police. They'll fine you for trespassing the stupidest of laws, but they can never do anything when you truly need them. I've seen them disturb peaceful protests and charge at people who merely want to voice their disagreement on the government (and it's not like Belgium's authorian to begin with).

Now in my case, it's sort of a petty dislike, but I can see where only a couple more incidents like I've encountered might turn these incidents into hatred.

...and now who has to maintain the social distancing? Right...the police. Those same guys who used to collect percentages of fines like crossing at a red light when there's not a car in sight or when you're 2% over the speed limit. But this virus has given each and everyone a weapon of sorts.

Here's a story from our direct neighbor. He's a police officer. Two of his colleagues ended up in quarantine. Why? Because they were called in to break up a fight. After they did, one (or both?) claimed to have corona. Because yeah...that's ONE way to get back at "those assholes intervening in our business".


----------



## gamesquest1 (Apr 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Understandable and of course correct.
> 
> But in this Case(s) it seems they are really simply dumb and irresponsible.
> 
> ...


I would say its worse than being dumb and irresponsible, some of these examples prove pure malice imho, being dumb is just not thinking what your doing is bad, but in the examples we have been seeing and I personally witnessed, these people seemingly purposefully targeted an old person, everyone knows this virus is much more deadly when directed towards older people so I can only ascertain that those 2 girls simply tapped into humanities inner evil to induce suffering and death on others when they themselves think they are safe from the consequences, I can only hope they were dumb in the sense that they didn't put 2 and 2 together and think "oh If actually do spread it to this guy, he might go to the same shop as my nan in a few days and then she catches it from him and dies" because lets be honest most people only care about something if it directly effects themselves


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 2, 2020)

Oh believe me, it's way more common than I thought.
People are cunts, a lot more than you would expect.

I have witnessed an old man doing exactly that in the grocery store near my house, and another one who threatened to cough on my step father at the same store o.o


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2020)

If you can wind people up with minimal effort I often see it done. Doing it to the filth means they arguably have to take it seriously (if they think it to be the case, and arguably they have to, they can't in good conscience potentially spread it, thus you have removed police officers from play and then we get to the "terroristic threats" part of the law).

Coerced testing is an interesting one -- see forced testing for HIV as that one has a long history here with liberties groups often being against it, even in cases of demonstrable public on "injured" party interest (in some cases if a medic were to needle stick themselves with your blood they would not be allowed to test it for themselves). That said it was probably a case of kids taking it less than seriously (and I can't say I entirely blame them) having a giggle, finding themselves in cuffs and "this would go a lot easier for you if".

Pity people are taking this so seriously else it would be like when someone coughed on the playground and shared cooties or aids.


----------



## MockyLock (Apr 2, 2020)

Do those kind of people really deserve to live anymore...?

Philippins president, Rodrigo Duterte, seems to have a solution for them.


----------



## weatMod (Apr 2, 2020)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe only in Austria,I do not know.....
> 
> 
> https://wien.orf.at/stories/3042150/
> ...



> Floridsdorf

so is this like the Austrian version of our Florida ,sounds like it 

also if you are arresting people for cannabis you really do deserve to spit on with deadly virus infected spit


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2020)

weatMod said:


> also if you are arresting people for cannabis you really do deserve to spit on with deadly virus infected spit



It is still illegal in most places in Europe (Netherlands and Portugal being the main exceptions, though they both have a massive list of asterisks attached to that one), though at the same time pretty much everywhere will let it slide and not really pursue much if you are not being a moron.
If however they need a reason to get you off the streets or make your life hard then don't be carrying any.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 2, 2020)

I am a strong believer in the power of the golden rule. Forcefully infect these people with the virus, isolate them and refuse medical help. If they survive, they will have learnt their lesson. If they do not, other will learn from them.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 2, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I am a strong believer in the power of the golden rule. Forcefully infect these people with the virus, isolate them and refuse medical help. If they survive, they will have learnt their lesson. If they do not, other will learn from them.



I talked actual with my Wife a few Minutes ago about this.
I now what I do,when such "Behavior" happens to her,other People or myself.
.......and that is certainly not in the Geneva Convention.....


----------



## duwen (Apr 2, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I am a strong believer in the power of the golden rule. Forcefully infect these people with the virus, isolate them and refuse medical help. If they survive, they will have learnt their lesson. If they do not, other will learn from them.


I agree... except for the bit about forcefully infecting.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 2, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> I am a strong believer in the power of the golden rule. Forcefully infect these people with the virus, isolate them and refuse medical help. If they survive, they will have learnt their lesson. If they do not, other will learn from them.


So most people doing this are in the young and healthy part of their lives. Percentage wise probably at 1% or so of death at worst, and also likely not getting to the point of needing medical intervention, which is still better odds than most fast food places I have been to.
At the end of it then barring this mutating and becoming another annual event (like the regular flu, which has a fairly impressive bodycount most years -- https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC6815659/ ) they find themselves immune to it, not going to transmit it barring the far harder fomite methods, and not having the uncertainty that so seems to bother some.

That sounds pretty sweet actually. I know inoculation kind of went out of fashion once we stopped giving people cowpox to prevent smallpox but if in turn it meant I would be able to wander around again then sign me up.


----------



## notimp (Apr 2, 2020)

MockyLock said:


> Do those kind of people really deserve to live anymore...?


Spitting at someone while having the flu + x3(-10x) death rate of flu = no death sentence necessary.  (That was the thought exercise for person with Covid 19 spitting..  )

I'm going with - dont do anything special to them. (Take them into police custody for a day, shout at them - maybe.  ) There will always be cases where mental health problems might play into - you dont want to set precedences - and in the end, its only two.. 

Most of the people in this thread still have not realized, that very likely 70% of people in most countries will get infected if the vaccine takes more than a year to show up. And that they are very likely among them (because the vaccine will then be exclusive for risk groups for a while (because it might not be so thoroughly tested)). Just saying..   People try so hard to understand that all we want to do is to delay spread, and then still fail.

Why. 

I had to laugh though at the thought, that we should give them 'the flu' and then no medical assistance. You mean like we do with 88% of people who have got it? (Self isolation.) That will show them.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 3, 2020)

Short breath happens to young people, too. It must be very scary. Even the thought of having it scares most people because you never know how serious your infection is.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> Short breath happens to young people, too. It must be very scary. Even the thought of having it scares most people because you never know how serious your infection is.


So you are slightly out of breath and can't run up stairs very fast (assuming your aching muscles even care for it).
Questions of infection severity happen all the time -- I have seen loads over the years almost take people out that appeared fine before they walked in (as in blue lighted to bigger hospitals, IV antibiotics, surgical consults, questions of amputation and more), and some unpleasant looking ones cleared up with nary a scar as a result by a round of pills.

Again though for the young it is overwhelmingly likely to be pretty mild so a threat of a bad cold and a week inside to recover... yeah.


----------



## Dinomite (Apr 3, 2020)

duwen said:


> Google 'corona coughers' - there's an alarming number of reports from all over the world.
> In some countries they are being arrested, jailed, and charged with low level terrorism offences.


...and rightly so. Anyone who chooses to engage in biological terrorism should be locked up in prison. Especially spitting, that is so foul.


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Apr 3, 2020)

It´s slightly off-topic but the US is about to give 1,200$ to anyone who earns less than 75.000$ a year. Is 75k a low income in Ameria? I always wondered why Americans complain about seemingly high amounts of money. In many countries 6.250$ per month would be considered a ton of money (even after taxes).


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2020)

UltraDolphinRevolution said:


> It´s slightly off-topic but the US is about to give 1,200$ to anyone who earns less than 75.000$ a year. Is 75k a low income in Ameria? I always wondered why Americans complain about seemingly high amounts of money. In many countries 6.250$ per month would be considered a ton of money (even after taxes).


I have not read the final bill yet to know if that is the number settled upon, and what goes for families and people with kids.

Anyway assuming that is the case
America/the US varies massively.
Go to some of the big cities (New York, LA, Seattle, San Francisco, possibly Portland, these days the bigger cities in Texas, if you have heard of a tech company being based there...) and you will struggle to live on 75K anywhere near the city, a bit further out can be better but you will have to commute.
Go to some of the smaller and rural states and 75K will see you live like a king, and I doubt many people there even meet someone that earns that much, save perhaps their doctor.

But yeah it is a lot of money in most places. Sort of thing you either need to run a successful business for or have a decent degree to get, some people might get there as a manager in a shop but even those people expect to have degrees these days.
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/08/24/how-much-americans-earn-at-every-age.html

You can run the cost of living equation for you if you want
Rent
https://www.apartmentlist.com/rentonomics/national-rent-data/
Food varies a lot depending upon how much you eat in restaurants, how much you cook and what you cook. Sometimes it is cheap but I do find it hard when there to eat healthily for cheap using readily available ingredients (worldwide food production means most things I have in the UK I can find in the US if I wanted, however I am usually going for what is there locally) and I can/do cook.

In most of the US you will need a car, though some of the cities don't, so add that as well.

Another link that might help bias costs when it comes to cities.
https://www.expatistan.com/cost-of-living/index/north-america

You will probably also want to add health insurance into this (there is some free healthcare but you won't get far without insurance). Depending upon your age, lifestyle and previous conditions that can get quite expensive.

All that said I meet just as many that would go bankrupt if they stopped earning for a few months -- for whatever reason a lot of people there live right at their means or just beyond it, use ridiculous amounts of credit, and don't have much in the way of savings, or a rainy day fund. To that end I can well imagine many earning say $70K a year being immensely relieved at this.


----------



## the_randomizer (Apr 3, 2020)

So, if people did that to me, would I be justified in beating the shit out of them in retaliation? Like, I don't know, punching them in the jugular or in the back of their legs so they buckle and collapse? People like that are inconsiderate pricks , and deserve heavy fines.

I can't people like that, fucking morons


----------



## Xzi (Apr 3, 2020)

FAST6191 said:


> Again though for the young it is overwhelmingly likely to be pretty mild so a threat of a bad cold and a week inside to recover... yeah.


This is very incorrect.  Right now, roughly half of hospitalizations and a third of ventilator usage in the US' infection hotspots are from people under 45.  Nobody is yet sure on why exactly the virus seems to be hitting young Americans harder than young people in other countries, but there seem to be a number of possible factors at play.  Obesity, blood type, NSAID (Ibuprofen) usage, vaping/smoking, and so on.  With something that attacks the lungs so aggressively, there's always going to be quite a bit of risk involved.


----------



## FAST6191 (Apr 3, 2020)

the_randomizer said:


> So, if people did that to me, would I be justified in beating the shit out of them in retaliation? Like, I don't know, punching them in the jugular or in the back of their legs so they buckle and collapse? People like that are inconsiderate pricks , and deserve heavy fines.
> 
> I can't people like that, fucking morons


If you are beating the shit out of someone why go for the back of the legs? The front buckles almost as easily (the same solid kick will do it) and that is some good long term stuff, and ability to run away as someone with a leg bending a way it did not before it not going to be able to give chase.
Equally while you might cause a spasm by punching someone in an artery it is not particularly assured of doing much.

More seriously I would not want to deck someone because they spat on me. Once the spitting has been done then unless you fear for someone else it is done and you would potentially have to, or at least want to, justify a continued threat. It would likely count as the instigation of a fight but even if you are in a location that does the stand your ground thing it is still not a great look. Not to mention you don't know you have been got by anything (it might wipe off) and continuing in close quarters combat increases the chances even more.



Xzi said:


> This is very incorrect.  Right now, roughly half of hospitalizations and a third of ventilator usage in the US' infection hotspots are from people under 45.  Nobody is yet sure on why exactly the virus seems to be hitting young Americans harder than young people in other countries, but there seem to be a number of possible factors at play.  Obesity, blood type, NSAID (Ibuprofen) usage, vaping/smoking, and so on.  With something that attacks the lungs so aggressively, there's always going to be quite a bit of risk involved.



Had not seen the updated US stats, though that is admissions rather than likelihood to progress. Being a fat bastard had been a suspected thing in a discussion some time back. Also how many are on the upper end of that range? Average 40 something tending to be rather different to a 20 something for all sorts of diagnostic criteria.


----------

